# My daughters B day cake



## lowdwnrob

Not sure if this is where it is supposed to go but I wanted to post pics of her cake. My daughter searched online for her cake and when she found it was in love. Sweet Stuff in New Albany Indiana made it for us.


----------



## Joiseygal

Wow that is so cool! I would love to make a cake like that for the Halloween Party. You almost don't want to eat it because it looks so great as a prop. Oh by the way wish your daughter a Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## smileyface4u23

That cake is awesome!!! I would hate to have to cut into it and eat it. Happy Birthday to your daughter!!


----------



## Rahnefan

That is too cool. Please tell me she hasn't seen the Exorcist though!


----------



## lowdwnrob

I dont think she has seen the Exorcist yet. We have movies around here and she does watch all the horror movies. She diffently is kind of a freak when it comes to that stuff. I think the fact that she sees me making things for the yard and sees the things on the forum that she understands that it isnt real. Its actually funny because she will watch it and then scare my wife. We laugh about it all the time.


----------



## Rahnefan

Man that is too cool.


----------



## slightlymad

Wow and I was happy with a jack cake thats cool


----------



## skeletonowl

Nice! That is a great looking cake. With the fake vomit I don't think i'd be able to eat it.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

OMG! I had no idea they did that kind of work at Sweet Stuff! They did a great job. How fun for a birthday cake! Happy birthday to your daughter.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That is one great cake! Did the birthday girl get the head?


----------



## Spooky1

Great looking cake.


----------



## lowdwnrob

RoxyBlue said:


> That is one great cake! Did the birthday girl get the head?


The head is actually in the freezer right now. Not one kid even asked for an eyeball. Weird huh.


----------



## SilentScream

Congrats on having one of the few kids that wouldn't recoil in horror and flee at the sight of that. Creepily cool cake!!


----------



## DeathTouch

That is too flipping cool!


----------



## nixie

Sounds like your daughter would get along well with my kids!


----------



## DarkLore

well...that takes the cake.


----------



## ghost37

That cake is awesome! I think I would eat the eyes first.


----------



## fick209

That's one great cake, hope your daughter had a wonderful birthday:jol:


----------



## RavensHollow

Awesome, awesome, awesome. Your daughter and the cake. A girl after my own heart.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Awesome cake, LOVE it!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That is way cool! I want one.


----------



## MorbidMariah

I LOVE her cake! And I love the fact that she's a little Haunter in training too! Way cool!


----------



## debbie5

I would love to see the look on the babysitter's face when she opens up the fridge, looking for a Popsicle, and THAT HEAD is looking at her!! Bwahahahhaa...

Great cake, great kid!


----------



## lowdwnrob

Thanks for all the compliments. She is a great kid and like I said before, she is kind of a frak when it comes to those things.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I don't know how I missed this thread before but......

I don't know what impresses me more. A cake like that or a kid with a cake like that.
Awesome!


----------



## The Archivist

It's nice to see that the younger generation is as, if not more, twisted as we are. Great looking cake.


----------



## kprimm

I missed this the first time also, and i also have to agree awesome cake and awesome little kid.


----------



## Master-Macabre

The kid behind the cake is even cooler for asking for a deliciously disgusting pastry like that  Haha you must be one PROUD parent


----------



## NytDreams

I think that's the best cake I've seen in forever! And people have looked at me strange for the tombstone cake, the spider cake, and the graveyard cake I've had. Your girl has excellent taste.


----------



## lowdwnrob

Yea Im proud of her. She is the only one that enjoys Halloween out of the three kids. 

Just because they look at you weird for your cakes doesnt always mean your the weird one.


----------

